# WHEA Uncorrectable Error



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello to all,


I just installed Windows 10 about a week ago and all updates are installed. Lately I've been getting a blue screen crash with "WHEA Uncorrectable Error".

What I'm seeing on Google as a possible common cause is low CPU voltage. I'm not really sure how to check that. Is there some diagnostic I could run and post here that might help with diagnosis?

I appreciate any help someone may be able to offer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send the system information report please as per you did on this topic

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/machine-running-rather-slow-lately.1192144/


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Send the system information report please as per you did on this topic
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/machine-running-rather-slow-lately.1192144/


Thank you, Mac.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I actually meant this


> I've also ran your SysInfo Utility as well.
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4


https://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

please send it

2. If you have a dump file please send a copy of it
Windows
MiniDump
right click dump file
send to compressed - on desktop and attach to reply

3. You cannot successfully run 64 bit windows with 2GB ram I am not suggesting that is the cause of the problem but you should consider increasing ram to 4GB

4. I would start with uninstalling Avast especially if it is the free version
and using Windows Defender

5. I would also cease the use of CCleaner it is not needed on 10 and in default mode will likely cause problems

6. If malwarebytes is the paid for version, turn off real time protection
If it is the expired trial and therefore now the free version with scan on demand only then uninstall it.
It does appear that there is some manner of problem with the loading of malwarebytes on occasion as a report was created that the file was not digitally signed


> ate: 2018-01-07 07:44:17.242
> Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Malwarebytes\Anti-Malware\mbae64.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.


7. WHEA
This bug check is typically related to physical hardware failures. It can be heat related, defective hardware, memory or even a processor that is beginning to fail or has failed.* If over-clocking has been enabled, try disabling it.* Confirm that any cooling systems such as fans are functional. Run system diagnostics to confirm that the system memory is not defective. It is less likely, but possible that a driver is causing the hardware to fail with this bug check.

We may know more when we can look at the dump


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3977 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2043 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 449 GB (405 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer, EA70_BM
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

I have corrected the memory issue in MSConfig so maybe that will help the problem!

I am unable to access the dump file in order to compress it. When I right click I don't see a choice for granting admin privileges. My account shows that I am Local Administrator. 

I've uninstalled Avast and activated Windows Defender.

CCleaner has been uninstalled.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

For monitoring voltages I use HWMonitor.

https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> For monitoring voltages I use HWMonitor.
> 
> https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


Thanks, Johnny!

You have lived up to your name. lol!


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I try


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What have you done in msconfig please
That is only for testing purposes
Max Mem and Processor should both be left unchecked
These options are meant for troubleshooting and not normal running. Regardless of what value is shown, so long as the checkbox *Maximum memory:* remains unticked (clear), as shown here, your system will use the full amount of memory installed (subject to the limitations imposed by a 32-bit OS, if using 32-bit). Likewise, if *Number of processors*: is unchecked then your system will use all available cores, otherwise if that option is checked it will be restricted to the number of cores stated.

If you set either you will have problems

when you right click dump file and hold your mouse button you should see the menu send to compressed
what do you see


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> What have you done in msconfig please
> That is only for testing purposes
> Max Mem and Processor should both be left unchecked
> These options are meant for troubleshooting and not normal running. Regardless of what value is shown, so long as the checkbox *Maximum memory:* remains unticked (clear), as shown here, your system will use the full amount of memory installed (subject to the limitations imposed by a 32-bit OS, if using 32-bit). Likewise, if *Number of processors*: is unchecked then your system will use all available cores, otherwise if that option is checked it will be restricted to the number of cores stated.
> ...


Both are unchecked.

I"m getting a security error from the forum when I try to upload Memory.zip


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please be more descriptive in your answer
You said



> I have corrected the memory issue in MSConfig so maybe that will help the problem!


so I posted a full reply and explanation asking


> What have you done in msconfig please


together with the explaining of msconfig.
and with respect all I get back from you is


> Both are unchecked.


Please bear in mind that ALL I have to work with is what you tell me

The same applies to the dump - firstly I am told


> I am unable to access the dump file in order to compress it. When I right click I don't see a choice for granting admin privileges. My account shows that I am Local Administrator.


now I am informed


> I"m getting a security error from the forum when I try to upload Memory.zip


It would be better if you could spend just a little longer making your explanations.

Are the dump files in Minidumps as I asked or full memory dumps
I presume you are not trying to zip the whole folder
You open the folder and ZIP the actual file

PLEASE type your reply in the box that appears when you return to the topic NOT by clicking reply on my post - that as you can see quotes all back to me - please only quote any aspect you especially wish to highlight to me


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

In MSConfig, in the "Advanced Options" on "Boot" tab, both "Number of Processors" and "Maximum Memory" boxes are unchecked. 

I have just enabled the minidump. At the moment there is only the full memory dump. I will have to wait for another crash.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> In MSConfig, in the "Advanced Options" on "Boot" tab, both "Number of Processors" and "Maximum Memory" boxes are unchecked.


Yes I realise that but you said


> I have corrected the memory issue in MSConfig so maybe that will help the problem!


so what I am asking is HOW please

Normally when a system is configured for a memory dump it also creates a minidump
Minidump files are useful to pretty much everyone because they contain basic information like the error message associated with a blue-screen of death. They're stored in the C:\Windows\Minidump folder by default. Both types of dump files have the file extension .dmp.

Even when your system is configured to create an kernel, complete, or automatic memory dump, you'll get both a minidump and a larger MEMORY.DMP file.
Have you checked the mini dump folder please


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Yes I realise that but you said
> 
> so what I am asking is HOW please
> 
> _*When I read the system info, I saw the system showing just 2Gb of ram. I went into MSConfig, Boot Tab and Advanced Options and Unchecked the box for Maximum Memory.*_


The minidump.rar file is attached.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you


> _When I read the system info, I saw the system showing just 2Gb of ram.* I* *went into MSConfig, Boot Tab and Advanced Options and Unchecked the box for Maximum Memory.*_


It would have been so much easier if you had made that reply in the first place by simply saying I unchecked the box MAX MEM - etc.

*Presuming you checked it in the first place, this may well have been the cause of the dumps*

So you did have a minidump


> If you have a dump file please send a copy of it
> Windows
> *MiniDump*
> right click dump file
> send to compressed - on desktop and attach to reply


Post back if you get another crash
Analysing dump files is labour intensive
I do not propose to do so if it is not necessary.


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for the help. If it crashes again, I'll post the file.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I had a quick look and it shows memory compression.
Windows 10 compresses data in ram automatically as that is a lot quicker than using the page file - where ram data is written to the hard drive
However with so little ram - when you had max mem checked there is a slight chance that this may have caused the problem

We will as I said wait and see
In the meantime if you get a dump for WHEA or indeed any dump - post it on the topic
I know you have uninstalled it but CCleaner is treated too often as a system maintenance programme and it is as I said not needed on 10 as if you leave 10 alone to manage its own system it will do so
It will check and defrag your drive automatically
3 rd party tools for system maintenance on 10 IMHO cause more problems than they ever solve


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Cheers
> 3 rd party tools for system maintenance on 10 IMHO cause more problems than they ever solve


Cheers, Mac,

Simple is good. Thanks again!


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Crash occurred last night. Here is the file and again, thank you so much for your time on this!


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

This is the latest dump file. It just happened. Im not sure if adding this second file is of any use but here it is anyway.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is great - a zip file rather than a rar
as I had to install winzip to open the rar
If you could resend the one on post 19 as a zip that would save me a lot of work

In the meantime


> This bug check is typically related to physical hardware failures. It can be heat related, defective hardware, memory or even a processor that is beginning to fail or has failed.* If over-clocking has been enabled, try disabling it.* Confirm that any cooling systems such as fans are functional. *Run system diagnostics to confirm that the system memory is not defective*. It is less likely, but possible that a driver is causing the hardware to fail with this bug check.


I presume there is no overclock - however if there is as above

Also run Windows Memory Diagnostic please - memtest is better in some respects but WMD will do to start with

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff700221.aspx

run the standard test it will run automatically on two complete passes and then the computer will restart
when you sign in you should see the results


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't bother. If all you will do is complain, I'll get help somewhere else.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I just do not know what you mean I have just looked at the last dump for you
The problem is ram
Memory manager detected 37544 instance(s) of page corruption, target is likely to have memory corruption.
either the physical ram or the page file in the hard drive

All I was saying was that it was great to get the zip file as I can open that no problem
whereas I do not have software on the computer to open the rar file and I merely asked if you would kindly send the other dump as a zip
I installed WinZip specially last night to look at the rar dump you sent and then uninstalled it after

I just thought you could send the other dump as a zip that was all
I am surprised

I thought posting this


> *That is great - a zip file rather than a rar*
> as I had to install winzip to open the rar
> *If you could resend the one on post 19 as a zip that would save me a lot of work*


you would understand. I am upset by your response.


----------



## mburns (Dec 4, 2016)

I had 7zip installed and could do nothing but get access denied. I just reformatted the machine last week after getting it and didn't have Winzip on it. I do appreciate your efforts here it just seems there is more info passed about how I'm not bringing the information correctly and not much in the way of anything else. 

Thank you for your help and Happy New Year.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not about to enter into an online exchange
However for the benefit of anyone reading the topic and seeing your posts 22 and 24 I wish to point out
*
1. YOUR dump on post 20 is a ZIPPED file*
The dump on post 19 is a rar compression
All I asked was after seeing that the dump on post 20 was a zip - could you possibly resend the dump on 19 as a zip

2. As regards


> it just seems there is more info passed about how I'm not bringing the information correctly and not much in the way of anything else.


I made recommends regarding possible causes re software
I pointed out the ram issue even if unknown to me you had seen it
I explained max mem to you
I have looked at two dumps
I have made recommend re WMD
and now raised the possibility of a drive issue.

That said I have now withdrawn from your topic and as far as I am concerned the issue is closed
If you are unhappy with the help I have attempted to give you - you may report the topic for consideration by a Admin or Moderator of the site
Simply click the report button and explain what it is you are unhappy with


----------

